# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Threads Started By Me feature gone?

## NBVC

I used to be able to filter for all threads "Started by Me" and all threads "That I posted in" through my on Profile... 

what happened to that feature? Did it exist for non-moderators before?

----------


## arlu1201

NBVC, I could use this feature when i was not a mod also.  See the attached screenshot.  It was the same earlier and is now as well.

----------

